# Info on Wilhelm Lemke's BF109G-6 "Yellow 7"



## von hahn (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I am certain that somebody on here will be able to help- I'm looking for info or even better, photos of Wilhelm Lemke's BF109G-6, of 9./ JG3, the aircraft with the large yellow eyes painted over the beulen...? I've been unable to locate any photos of this aircraft, and I'm busy on a model of it. Unfortunately, there are no paint scheme guidelines so I'm kind of relying on profiles and photos for guidance...Also, does anybody know if Yellow 7 took the non-standard C3 fuel?

Thanks a mil!
vh


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2009)

Best I could find were pics of other models.

MESSERCHMITT BF109G-6 9/JG 3 HPTM WILHELM LEMKE [WTW-72-003-09] - £9.99 : Welcome to our online store, diecast-store.co.uk

Witty Wings WTW72003-09 - Bf 109 Diecast Model, Luftwaffe 9./JG 3, "Yellow 7", Wilhelm Lemke: The Flying Mule

Hopefully somebody else can get you some better info.


----------



## ntvinh986 (Oct 12, 2009)

von hahn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am certain that somebody on here will be able to help- I'm looking for info or even better, photos of Wilhelm Lemke's BF109G-6, of 9./ JG3, the aircraft with the large yellow eyes painted over the beulen...? I've been unable to locate any photos of this aircraft, and I'm busy on a model of it. Unfortunately, there are no paint scheme guidelines so I'm kind of relying on profiles and photos for guidance...Also, does anybody know if Yellow 7 took the non-standard C3 fuel?
> 
> ...




That's a very interesting topic. But this field is still new to me. It will be grateful if you give me some
more information about it. Thanks in advance.


----------

